# Nortel Networks - Harlow - Aug 2011



## nelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Nortel acquired the Harlow laboratories, originally Standard Telecommunications Laboratories, in 1991 and continued to use the site for research and development in wireless telecommunication technologies. 

It was the site of Charles Kao's research in fibre optic communications - Charles Kao was known as "The Godfather of Broadband" and was awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics in 2009. 







The inventions and technology invented by Nortel include

1882 manufactures the first telephone switchboard

1922 Invented the vacuum repeater tube without which, long distance telephone calls would not have been possible

2001 Installing the world's first commercial 3G (UMTS) wireless network





*The Queen visits Nortel Harlow in 1971*

Nortel started shedding jobs in 2002 and have now moved out of town.

Half of this massive site is now taken over by various companies that lease floorspace but a huge chunk of it sits derelict

Visited as usual with Skeleton Key




























































































































​


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice to see you are still allowed out bud


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice.....Who's rockin' the 1DS?


----------



## nelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice to see you are still allowed out bud



My Splore pass was stamped after I cooked a superb Sunday roast for Mrs Nelly matey 




tocsin_bang said:


> Nice.....Who's rockin' the 1DS?



Ah that will be Skeleton Key, we are the huge camera duo, he's with the 1DS and I'm with a 1D MK IIn

You can put your back out lifting our rucksacks!!!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 22, 2011)

nelly said:


> Ah that will be Skeleton Key, we are the huge camera duo, he's with the 1DS and I'm with a 1D MK IIn



Serious firepower


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 24, 2011)

nelly said:


> Ah that will be Skeleton Key, we are the huge camera duo, he's with the 1DS and I'm with a 1D MK IIn
> 
> You can put your back out lifting our rucksacks!!!!



You two don't mess about!


I do tech support for one of the companies at this place so might have to take my camera next time.
Nice work guys.


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> You two don't mess about!
> 
> 
> I do tech support for one of the companies at this place so might have to take my camera next time.
> Nice work guys.



Ah were not minted or even good mate, the cameras just became available under the right circumstances.

We may be going back soon to do the 50% that we missed, fancy it?


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 24, 2011)

nelly said:


> Ah were not minted or even good mate, the cameras just became available under the right circumstances.
> 
> We may be going back soon to do the 50% that we missed, fancy it?



Lucky boys in that case!

Definitely. Let me know.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 24, 2011)

superb stuff mate i remember Nortel from when i was a business computer field service engineer


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Definitely. Let me know.



Will do, there may be 5 or 6 of us though, there all good guys, we'll introduce you


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is one hughmungus site, I enjoyed it, I can empathise with cooking the Sunday roast to get the permission needed to get out exploring, I have been doing that for years, the odd unexpected bouquet of flowers works as well.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2011)

Ace explore both of you! 
Sunday roast?..pfft...Sunday is the day of exploring, with Hob Nobs, Pot Noodles, and Flumps. 
Seriously tho, some ace p ics of areas no one ever gets to see.


----------



## zed67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Should I call the Dr on that number...... 

Very well done !

Even better break ass !!!!


----------

